# salt water



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

I am thinking about starting a saltwater tank or a reef tank.
does any body have one.that can tell me how much work it really is.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Once you get the hang of everything, it is no harder than taking care of freshwater.
There is definitly more maintanence with saltwater vs freshwater.
Starting out, it is pretty hard, there is alot of things to learn, many different methods of filtration and maintenance too. There is alot of things that can go wrong, that would never happen in a freshwater tank. No matter how much you "follow the book", things are going to happen. For example, "red slime", you will eventually get it. You will have to deal with the removal. Sometimes it will go away quick, sometimes it takes a while. Saltwater fish are no where near as hardy as freshwater either.

HTH


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

do the saltwater fisheis got higher resistence than FW?


----------

